# Spike with new toys



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here are some photos of Spike checking things out 
What is this stuff?








Wooden spoons, for me?








Yeah!!!!!!!! All this stuff is for me 








My lucky duck with his lucky duck toy 








And my first home made toy










Enjoy


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Congrats. that didn't take long. Did you have much trouble getting the pacifier in? i find with the more plastic type it is much easier


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

The new toys look awesome!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks Tielheart  The pacifier was not hard to get in  It was the second one I tried to get in that would not work  I know you seen my list of things I got and was wondering what kind of string I should get. I can't use the neon pony beads right now, unless I use the twine that tied the sisal rope together. Anyone think the dollar store might have some safe string?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

looks like spike likes his new toys


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

aww look at Spike checking out all his new stuff  good job on the toy Jaime it looks great.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks  It took me a while to figure out what I was going to do :wacko:


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i no the feeling i just got some ney stuff in as well last week have not touched it at all but the food i bought with it there going nuts over it there normals tiel seed they won,t touch it now


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

He looks so cute next to that lucky duck toy!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Aly said:


> He looks so cute next to that lucky duck toy!


I know   He is holding it with his one foot  The neon pony beads I bought won't fit on anything I got. I might just have to order some smaller string.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I love the ducky toy!  My guys would love it, but i would have to replace the plastic string with something else, my tiels can chomp through that plastic stuff in no time.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh, I love the photo of Spike looking at all of his goodies. 

Just like Christmas all over again.

Very cute.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Well if anyone thought Spike is spoiled, you are right  I was very disapointed about not being able to use my pony beads ect, so I got some poly rope. 
AND
Apple Toy Base 1
Vine Wreaths (2) 
Veggie Tanned Leather Laces (5) 
Paulie/Superior Poly Rope (25ft) x 2
Round Marbella Rings (45) 
1.6mm Nickel Plated Chain (1ft) 
25mm Nickel Plated Bells (10) 
Soft Wood Slats (6) 
Wood Bean Pots (6) 
Critter Charms (25) 
Paulie/Superior Poly Rope (10ft) Color: Blue
Straw Beads (100) 
12mm Nickel Plated O-Rings (25) 

Yes Iam crazy :wacko: But at least now I can use the beads with the poly rope 
Also I got the bigger bells because the small ones were budgie size  Of course it is not all for Spike (don't tell him that  ) It will be used to make some toys for the future linnie as well as Icarus. I want to make a foraging toy out of the bean pots. I think Iam set for a good year now


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

I can see Spike say, "I'm spoiled? You say it like there is something wrong with that." 

Anyway, after his foot injury, what's wrong with a little extra attention? Your a good parent.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Spike looks so cute with his ducky toy!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Kfontan said:


> Your a good parent.


 Thanks :blush: I hope to make some nice toys that he will love.


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

They look fantastic


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Talk about spoilt birds, hehe.  Spike looks as though he is enjoying his new toys. Get making those toys, I think you have enough parts to cater for hundreds of tiels!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I got an email from the website. The lady just wanted to make sure I wanted 60 ft of poly rope  I said yes I do  I want it to last along time  That way if I ever need more toy parts I won't have to buy more poly rope and pay for its shipping


----------



## **TielHeart** (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol! All the combinations of what you bought now are unimagineable!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea Spike has not chewed through his plastic string yet  He has just started on the munchie balls, Its weird because these small ones are lasting longer than the big ones he had before. Once this stuff comes, the cats are going to their room and Spike will help me pick out the toy parts he wants  I could use all the help I can get


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I'm sure he'd love to help! You could just place him by all those parts and let him play that way-I'm sure he won't mind.


----------

